# Anyone been to Birmingham Womens or City hospital birth centres??



## josephine3

What are they like? Help me choose one!! 
I would ideally like to visit them beforehand.. but apparently Im to decide at my midwife appt on the 10th, so may not have time! Although I hear you can change..


----------



## Misskitty10

I am booked in at city hospital, been to the serenity suite there & it's sooo nice! It's not actually easy to change either! At one point I asked to be changed to the women's as I've moved house really close to it but my midwife said it would be very unlikely I'd get in there but she would apply to change if I really wanted but I said no to bother!


----------



## josephine3

thanks for the reply!! have u given birth there before or just visited?


----------



## Misskitty10

Nope this is my first, only been for visit.


----------



## josephine3

did you have to choose it before your visit? did you have to choose early too?? good luck for your birth, not long now!!! be sure to come back and tell me how ace serenity was!!


----------



## Misskitty10

Yeah when I got my positive test I went to my gp and she booked me in straight away as that was the closest hospital she said we'll bookin here &then u can change later if u like.

Thanks hun, really can't wait now! Good luck with deciding & hope u have a good pregnancy!


----------



## Leets

I've had 3 babies at the women's but not birth centre (high risk). I have asked to go to birth centre this time all being well, will depend on babies size and whether labour starts spontaneously etc. hope I an, have heard the birth centres are lovely. X


----------



## Misskitty10

So I ended up having my baby at city hospital but in the normal delivery suite rather than the serenity suite. I went there first but the midwives were vile so I decided to go up to the normal part where it was great, midwives were brilliant!


----------



## MaybBaby

i have heard so much praise about the serenity suite hun id deffo try get booked in (i couldn't change as it was BOOKED UP!!! :'(!! ) but my friend also said its like 'an all inclusive hotel with drop down double beds, en suite bathroom it was amazing' i was in awe....im booked at good hope :(


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for the replies ladies! i am booked in at serenity but apparently a few local hospitals maternity units are closed so they are major major busy. Still waiting for my scan letter. :(


----------



## MaybBaby

yea russell hall is it? sandwell? mat unit has been closed so they're transferring most to city - wonder if they'll be replacing the closed down mat unit up there though?


----------



## patch2006uk

It's Sandwell that's closing-city and Sandwell are being combined, and it's the first stage of that. 

I had my LO at city. My biggest criticism is that they were almost trying too hard not to interfere with LO's birth, which led to me being sent home at 42+2 to 'let labour start naturally overnight', which actually ended up in LO passin his meconium and getting distressed and me having an EMCS. Wonderful. 

The serenity suite is lovely though-it smells so good! We were there briefly when they though I was in labour (I wasn't), and the midwives were lovely. The triage women was a bit useless. LO's birth, even though it was an emergency in the end, was handled well IMO. The midwife was professional and friendly. And I can't fault the surgeons and the emergency team. 

The first night on the ward was not good, but when I had LO one ward was closed and 2 of the 3 night staff were called away to an emergency, so I can't say that's typical. The day staff were great. 

I'd happily go there again for another LO. I wouldn't let them send me home at 17 days overdue, but hey-ho. Hopefully you won't be in that situation anyway!

I've heard mixed things about the women's-some have said its amazing, other have been unimpressed. I think it's about luck of the draw regarding the staffing as much as the location itself.


----------



## Jaysmummy

Can I just ask for the ladies booked in at Serenity. I am booked under City, through my MW haven't done anything myself.

Do I need to call Serenity to book in or is it automatic? Like when I go into labour do I just call them up?

xx


----------



## patch2006uk

When you get to triage in labour, they'll contact the serenity suite and see if they can accommodate you. If they can, you'll be collected from triage and taken there. If they're full, or there aren't enough staff or the rooms aren't cleaned from the last birth, you'll be sent to the standard labour unit instead (which isn't as nice as serenity, but it is ok). 

You can ask for a look around the unit. I had a nosey about after my 20 week scan, but they told me I could pop in whenever and if they were free, I could go see the rooms. Just ask at the desk :)


----------



## Jaysmummy

patch2006uk said:


> When you get to triage in labour, they'll contact the serenity suite and see if they can accommodate you. If they can, you'll be collected from triage and taken there. If they're full, or there aren't enough staff or the rooms aren't cleaned from the last birth, you'll be sent to the standard labour unit instead (which isn't as nice as serenity, but it is ok).
> 
> You can ask for a look around the unit. I had a nosey about after my 20 week scan, but they told me I could pop in whenever and if they were free, I could go see the rooms. Just ask at the desk :)

Ah I see. Thank you hun :flower:

Oooo I do hope they have a room free for me!

Xx


----------



## josephine3

Me too!! I've made it clear I want it at the birth centre! I do hope there is a room free on the day!


----------

